# Apprentice Program - Virginia



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't know if this is the best place to get a response..

But has anyone out there done the Master Beekeeper Apprentice through the Virginia State Beekeepers Association? I wondered about what to expect. I already have the study guide for the exam and the hive inspection part of it.
Thanks!!

Julie


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

My thought is that the syllabus is accurate and the test is reasonable. In my opinion there are some fairly picky and arcane questions, but if you know the main stuff you have room to not know a few arcane things.
Think of it as "I want to know enough to keep my bees well and to answer questions from other beekeepers and the public."


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you for that! The VSBA spring conference will be held in June in Ferrum, VA. I figure since it's right up the road I should hunker down and get prepared.

Do you have an example of said arcane questions.. just curious.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

arcane questions...Get Dadant's "Hive and the HoneyBee" and study it over and over again, and more.


----------

